# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  US Timeline of Coronavirus Events, Actions & Progress

## Traddles

The Dems and their MSM shills are playing games with people's memories, lying in the expectation people won't remember. Hence this timeline. I selected the article sources so that Libs and Progs would not be able to dismiss them as "right-wing" sources. Enjoy:

China informed WHO of the outbreak in Wuhan of unknown cause: December 31, 2019, WHO | Pneumonia of unknown cause â China

Taiwanese health officials alerted WHO of the infectivity of coronavirus: December 31, 2019, Taiwan Says It Warned WHO About Coronavirus In December, But Its Warnings Were Ignored | The Daily Caller , Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Taiwan started boarding planes arriving from Wuhan, China to screen passengers for symptoms: December 31, 2019, Response to COVID-19 in Taiwan: Big Data Analytics, New Technology, and Proactive Testing | Global Health | JAMA | JAMA Network

CDC issued a Level 1 travel notice for Wuhan, China: January 6, 2020, Avian Flu Diary: CDC Issues Level 1 (Watch) Travel Notice For Unidentified Pneumonia - Wuhan, China

CDC established a coronavirus incident management system: January 7, 2020, https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/videos/...19-webinar.pdf

CDC alert to clinicians to ask patients with "severe respiratory illness" whether they had traveled to Wuhan: January 8, 2020, HAN Archive - 00424 | Health Alert Network (HAN)

WHO recommends against international travel restrictions: January 10, 2020, WHO advice for international travel and trade in relation to the outbreak of pneumonia caused by a new coronavirus in China 

Covid-19 coronavirus DNA sequence communicated to WHO: January 11 and 12, 2020, WHO | Novel Coronavirus â China

WHO claimed "no clear evidence of human to human transmission": January 12, 2020, WHO | Novel Coronavirus â China

WHO claimed "there has been no suggestion of human to human transmission of this new coronavirus": January 13, 2020, Novel coronavirus in Thailand 

WHO claimed "there is no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission": January 14, 2020, WHO | Novel Coronavirus â Thailand (ex-China)

China/WHO claimed no evidence of  human to human transmission of corona virus: January 14, 2020, World Health Organization (WHO) on Twitter:  , "World Health Organization (WHO)
@WHO
Jan 14
Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China."

Nancy Pelosi signed impeachment articles and doled out impeachment pens: January 15, 2020, https://apnews.com/3cd46ae3f694b21c0cf83af3f0c4f1c7

The US started screening arriving passengers from China: January 17, 2020, JFK, SFO, LAX Travelers from Wuhan, China, screened for new virus at US airports - Business Insider ; O'Hare and Hartsfield-Jackson January 22, 2020, U.S. airports are screening travelers from China for the coronavirus - The Washington Post

Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health working developing a vaccine for coronavirus: January 20, 2020, Vaccine for new Chinese coronavirus in the works - CNN

CDC activated its emergency operations center: January 20, 2020, CDC Emergency Operations Center Activations | CDC

First acknowledgement by China and WHO of human-human transmission of coronavirus: January 20, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/Health/human-...ry?id=68403105

First confirmed coronavirus case in the US announced: January 20, 2020, First Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC

Pharmaceuticals company working with US government to develop vaccine: January 22, 2020, Moderna, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/22/mode...ronavirus.html

CDC sought special emergency authorization from FDA to allow states to use its coronavirus test: January 23, 2020, U.S. health officials seek emergency approval to use diagnostic test for new coronavirus - Reuters

Wuhan and other cities in Hubei Province shut down travel: January 23, 2020, Five million people left Wuhan before the lockdown, where did they go? - CGTN

White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force: January 29, 2020, White House announces task force to monitor coronavirus | TheHill

US personnel evacuated from Wuhan: January 29, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/US/us-charter...ry?id=68571310

Trump declared a public health emergency: January 31, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/Health/delta-...ry?id=68666037

State Department raised the travel advisory for China to Level 4, do not travel: January 31, 2020, Coronavirus: American, Delta, United cancel China mainland flights

People entering the US from China forbidden: Announced January 31, 2020, effective February 2, 2020, Travel restrictions go into effect to combat coronavirus spread in US - CNN This effectively ended flights from and to China, for obvious reasons.

WHO Director-General states that a travel ban is not needed: February 3, 2020, WHO chief says widespread travel bans not needed to beat China virus - Reuters , WHO Director-Generals opening remarks at the technical briefing on 2019 novel coronavirus 

CDC had a team ready to travel to China: February 3, 2020, WHO virus team could go to China this week, may include U.S. - officials - Reuters

HHS, Regeneron Collaborate to Develop 2019-nCoV Treatment: February 4, 2020, HHS, Regeneron Collaborate to Develop 2019-nCoV Treatment | HHS.gov

First House of Representatives hearing about Covid-19: February 5, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/05/watc...-outbreak.html

Shipping of CDC 2019 coronavirus test kits begins: February 6, 2020, Shipping of CDC 2019 Novel Coronavirus Diagnostic Test Kits Begins | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC

HHS expands partnership with Janssen Research & Development for vaccine development: February 11, 2020, HHS, Janssen Join Forces On Coronavirus Vaccine | HHS.gov

HHS to work with Sanofi Pasteur to develop coronavirus vaccine and treatment: February 18, 2020, Sanofi announces it will work with HHS to develop coronavirus vaccine

An NIH clinical trial of Remdesivir begun: February 25, 2020, at University of Nebraska Medical Center, NIH clinical trial of remdesivir to treat COVID-19 begins | National Institutes of Health (NIH)

Experimental vaccine submitted for testing: February 26, 2020, Moderna, Coronavirus vaccine is ready for first tests, says Biotech company Moderna - CNN

Testing labs allowed to use tests whose FDA Emergency Use Authorization requests are still pending: February 29, 2020, Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: FDA Issues New Policy to Help Expedite Availability of Diagnostics | FDA

Level 4 travel advisory to Italy, South Korea: February 29, 2020, Coronavirus travel advisory: Trump issues Italy, South Korea warning

Iran travel ban announced: February 29, 2020, Trump expands coronavirus travel ban to include Iran - STAT

CDC lifted federal restrictions on coronavirus testing: March 4, 2020, Interim Guidance: Healthcare Professionals 2019-nCoV | CDC

Trump and VP Pence met with health insurance companies and secured commitment to waive co-pays for coronavirus testing: March 10, 2020, https://www.nbcnews.com/video/trump-...nt-80407109506

Army signed agreement with Gilead on experimental COVID-19 treatment: March 10, 2020, Army signs agreement with drug giant Gilead on experimental COVID-19 treatment

OyaGen, Inc. announced experimental treatment has been studied by National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases: 3/10/2020, http://www.oyageninc.com/wordpress/w...r-03102020.pdf , "OYA1", not yet tested on humans

Trump suspended travel from Europe: March 11, 2020, Trump suspends travel from Europe for 30 days as coronavirus cases continue to grow

Eli Lilly announced partnership with research company to develop a treatment/vaccine as part of the DARPA program: March 13, 2020, Eli Lilly Joins Race to Develop Coronavirus Treatment

Trump declared National Emergency: March 13, 2020, What Trumps emergency declaration over coronavirus means for Arizona

Trump announced public-private partnerships for drive-through testing: March 13, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireSt...virus-69587547

FDA granted emergency approval for faster coronavirus test: March 13, 2020, FDA grants emergency approval for faster coronavirus test | TheHill

FDA emergency approval for Thermo-Fisher coronavirus test (within 24 hours of applying): March 13, 2020, Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: FDA Issues Emergency Use Authorization to Thermo Fisher | FDA

Public-private partnerships allowed to open up drive-through testing collection sites: March 13, 2020, Coronavirus: Trump declares national emergency

FDA granted Roche AG an emergency approval for automated coronavirus testing kits: March 13, 2020, Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

HHS announced funding for development of two rapid diagnostic tests: March 13, 2020, HHS funds development of COVID-19 diagnostic tests | HHS.gov

European travel ban extended to include the UK and Ireland: March 14, 2020, White House adds U.K., Ireland to travel ban, hints at airline aid - POLITICO

Testing begins of Moderna's experimental coronavirus vaccine: March 16, 2020, at Kaiser Permanente Washington Health Research Institute, Kaiser Permanente launches first coronavirus vaccine trial | KPWHRI

FDA allowing states to authorize use of tests developed by labs in their states: March 16, 2020, https://seekingalpha.com/news/355232...onavirus-tests

Defense Department to give HHS up to 5M respirator masks, 2,000 ventilators: March 17, 2020, https://www.defense.gov/Explore/News...navirus-fight/

HHS to suspended regulation against doctors practicing across state lines: March 18, 2020, [current-page :Stick Out Tongue: age-title] | [site:name]        

Temporary closure of U.S.-Canada border to non-essential traffic: March 18, 2020, U.S.-Canada border temporarily closed to  amid virus pandemic - NEWS 1130

HUD foreclosures and evictions suspended for a at least 60 days: March 18, 2020, https://www.hud.gov/sites/dfiles/OCH...20-04hsgml.pdf

Carnival Cruise Lines ships available for hospital use (non-corona virus patients): March 19, 2020, Cruise line offers up ships for use as temporary hospitals

State Department global level 4 health advisory, avoid all international travel: March 19, 2020, Global Level 4 Health Advisory â Do Not Travel

US Mexico agree to restrict nonessential cross-border traffic: March 20, 2020, US and Mexico agree to limit non-essential travel across border to curb coronavirus spread

Governors remain in command of National Guard, Federals pay 100% of operations cost (all states): March 22, 2020, Trump: FEMA Will Pay 100% of Cost for National Guard in New York, California, Washington

Army ordered three army hospitals to deploy to New York and Washington: March 24, 2020, Army Field Hospitals Deploying To N.Y. And Washington State

Trump announced the USNS Comfort will depart for NYC: March 26, 2020, USNS Comfort Will Depart for New York on Saturday with Trump, Modly in Attendance - USNI News

Trump signed a Defense Production Act order to General Motors to make ventilators: March 27, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/27/trum...ction-act.html

Trump announced that Boeing offered three "Dreamlifter" cargo aircraft to transport medical supplies: March 27, 2020, Boeing Offers Dreamlifter Large Cargo Freighter to Transport Critical Supplies Amid COVID-19 Crisis - DefPost

Emory University began enrolling participants for a phase one clinical trial of potential coronavirus vaccine: March 27, 2020, Emory new site in NIH-sponsored coronavirus vaccine study | Emory University | Atlanta, GA

USNS Mercy arrived in the port of Los Angeles: March 27, 2020, USNS Mercy Arrives At Port Of Los Angeles To Treat Non-COVID Patients  CBS Los Angeles

Army Corps of Engineers completed construction of 2,900 bedroom temporary hospital at Javits Center in NYC: March 29, 2020, Inside the 1,000-bed temporary hospital at the Javits Center | 6sqft

Trump announced on-going study of 1,100 NY patients being treated with Hydroxychloroquine: March 29, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/30/trum...hree-days.html

First FEMA "Project Airbridge" shipment from abroad, landed at JFK airport (masks, face shields, and other medical supplies): March 29, 2020, White House-led airlift of urgently needed medical supplies arrives in New York - Reuters

Trump announced Cigna and Humana are waiving co-pays for coronavirus treatment: March 29, 2020, Health insurers Cigna, Humana waive out-of-pocket costs for coronavirus treatment | TheHill

HHS accepted 30 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine, donated by Sandoz, and one million doses of Chloroquine, donated by Bayer Pharmaceuticals, for clinical trials and possible treatment of coronavirus patients: March 29, 2020, HHS accepts donations of medicine to Strategic National Stockpile as possible treatments for COVID-19 patients | HHS.gov

FDA approved Battelles process for decontaminating tens of thousands of N95 masks per day: March 30, 2020, FDA approves use of Battelleâs mask sterilizing technology at full capacity | wtol.com, (FDA has slow-walked this approval since 2016!)

Trump announced MyPillow, Honeywell, Jockey, Procter & Gamble, and United Technologies will manufacture PPE: March 30, 2020, : MyPillow CEO goes off script at coronavirus briefing - POLITICO

Ford Motor Company committed to producing 50,000 ventilators in the next 100 days: March 30, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/30/ford...-100-days.html

HHS accelerated clinical trial of a potential coronavirus vaccine developed by Janssen Research & Development: March 30, 2020, HHS Accelerates Clinical Trials, Prepares for Manufacturing of COVID-19 Vaccines | HHS.gov

USNS Comfort arrived in New York Harbor: March 30, 2020, USNS Comfort: Crowds watch hospital ship arrive in New York City

USNS Mercy began treating patients in Los Angeles: March 30, 2020, USNS Mercy Accepts First Patients in Los Angeles, (3 days from arrival to start of treating)

----------

dinosaur (04-15-2020),nonsqtr (04-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## Traddles

I divided the timeline between two posts because vBulletin seems to have a per-post character limit.

White House, HHS, FDA worked with Senator Rob Portman to acquire, authorize use of two million gowns donated to the Strategic National Stockpile by Cardinal Health: April 1, 2020, Portman coordinates Cardinal Healthâs gown donation to Strategic National Stockpile - Ripon Advance

USNS Comfort began treating its first patients: April 1, 2020, Comfort Treats First Patients in New York

VA opened East Orange, NJ medical center to non-veteran coronavirus patients: April 1, 2020, COVID19: VA Opens Hospital Beds to New Jersey Non-Veterans | Connecting Vets

Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to direct 3M to produce more N95 masks: April 2, 2020, Defense Production Act Would Compel 3M To Change Mask Production And Export : NPR

Trump invoked the Defense Production Act to help GE, Hill-Rom, Medtronic, ResMed, eRoyal Philips, and Vyaire Medical get the supplies to make ventilators: April 2, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/03/coro...es-so-far.html

Pence announced that Blue Cross Blue Shield will waive out of pocket costs for coronavirus treatment: April 2, 2020, Health Insurers Waive COVID-19 Out-of-Pocket Costs

DOJ and HHS distributed 192,000 N95 masks confiscated from price gougers to health care workers in New York and New Jersey: April 2, 2020, DOJ and HHS Partner to Distribute More Than Half A Million Medical Supplies Confiscated From Price Gougers | HHS.gov

FDA issued Emergency Use Authorization for the coronavirus antibody test, developed by Cellex: April 2, 2020, Coronavirus: FDA OKs first blood test to track immunity, test vaccines

Trump announced Anthem will waive co-pays for coronavirus treatment for 60 days: April 3, 2020, Anthem Waives Cost Share for COVID-19 Treatment | Anthem, Inc.[min]=

Trump announced that uninsured Americans will have their coronavirus treatment covered, using funding from the CARES Act: April 3, 2020, CARES Act Expands COVID-19 Testing and Other Health and Welfare Benefits | Inside Compensation

Trump announced Washington has returned 400 ventilators to the strategic national stockpile: April 5, 2020, https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...er-hit-states/

Trump announced the government has stockpiled 29 million doses of Hydroxychloroquine: April 5, 2020, Trump Says U.S. Has Stockpiled 29M Hydroxychloroquine Pills Amid Pandemic: 'It May Not Work, Then Again, It May'

Secretary Wilkie announced the VA is making 1,500 beds available at VA hospitals: April 5, 2020, VA is preparing 1,500 hospital beds for non-veteran patients - Veterans - Stripes

FEMA and The Army Corps of Engineers completed first stage of renovations at McCormick Place Pavilion in Chicago, 500 additional hospital beds: April 5, 2020, How McCormick Place is being transformed into a massive field hospital for COVID-19 patients - Chicago Sun-Times

Trump announced an agreement with 3M to produce, import 55.5 million N95 masks a month the next three months: April 6, 2020, https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/06/coro...nth-to-us.html

Trump approved Governor Murphy’s request to allow New Jersey patients aboard the USNS Comfort: April 6, 2020, USNS Comfort To Treat COVID Patients From NY, NJ | WCBS Newsradio 880

Trump announced the FDA authorized Inovio’s potential vaccine for clinical trial: April 6, 2020, Inovio Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - INOVIO Initiates Phase 1 Clinical Trial Of Its COVID-19 Vaccine and Plans First Dose Today 

Trump announced The Army Corps of Engineers is building 22 field hospitals and alternative care sites in 18 states: April 6, 2020, USACE to begin construction on alternate care facilities in Virginia > Norfolk District Website > Norfolk District News Stories 

Department of Education announced a streamlined process for states to use federal education funding for distance learning: April 6, 2020, Secretary of Education Betsy DeVos Authorizes New Funding Flexibilities to Support Continued Learning During COVID-19 National Emergency | U.S. Department of Education

Under the DPA, HHS announced contract with Philips to produce 2,500 ventilators for Strategic National Stockpile by end of May: April 8, 2020, HHS Announces Ventilator Contract with Philips under Defense Production Act | HHS.gov

HHS announced agreement with DuPont and FedEx to manufacture, deliver 2.25M new Tyvek Protective Suits to Strategic National Stockpile: April 8, 2020, HHS to Provide Millions of TYVEK Protective Suits for U.S. Healthcare Workers | HHS.gov

HHS authorized pharmacists to order, administer coronavirus tests: April 8, 2020, HHS Statements on Authorizing Licensed Pharmacists to Order and Administer COVID-19 Tests | HHS.gov

FDA clears first saliva test to help diagnose new virus: April 13, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireSt...virus-70127442

----------

dinosaur (04-15-2020)

----------


## Traddles

This will probably make you very angry.

Possible first contraction of coronavirus (9 cases reported in November): November 17, 2019, https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...se-traced-back

Nine cases reported: November, 2019, https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...se-traced-back

Pneumonia patients in study published by NEJM, earliest illness onset: December 8, 2020, https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2001316

Early Wuhan patient Wei Guixian starts feeling ill: December 10, 2020, How It All Started: Chinaâs Early Coronavirus Missteps - WSJ

Pneumonia patients in study published by NEJM, at least one early admission: December, 12, 2020, https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2001316

Pneumonia patients studied by Lancet, at least one early admission: December, 16, 2020, DEFINE_ME

Pneumonia patients studied by NEJM, earliest patient with infected person contact, not the meat market: December, 19, 2020, DEFINE_ME

Cluster of pneumonia cases in Wuhan recognized: December 21, 2019, A Novel Coronavirus Genome Identified in a Cluster of Pneumonia Cases â Wuhan, China 2019â2020

Recognition of infection of hospital staff reported: December 25, 2020, https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/IzzCnz4Yr2jEIYZePiu_ow  (Chinese language)

Guangzhou genomics company (one of several) partly sequence virus DNA, recognized as similar to SARS (a corona virus): December 27, 2020, How early signs of the coronavirus were spotted, spread and throttled in China, East Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

Zhang Jixian, a doctor at a Hubei Provincial hospital informed health authorities it was a new coronavirus: December 27, 2020, https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...se-traced-back

Ai Fen, director of Wuhan Central Hospital, posted a WeChat message about the new SARS-like virus and reprimanded: December 30, 2019, Coronavirus: Wuhan doctor speaks out against authorities | World news | The Guardian

Li Wenliang sent WeChat message to fellow doctors, warning to protect themselves from infection: December 30, 2019, DEFINE_ME

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no evidence of human-human transmission or infected medical staff: December 31, 2019, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language, second paragraph)

Genomics company employee ordered by Hubei Provincial Health Commission official to stop testing and destroy samples: January 1, 2020, How early signs of the coronavirus were spotted, spread and throttled in China, East Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

14 of 41 studied patients had no direct connection to the Huanan seafood market: January 2, 2020, DEFINE_ME

China's National Health Commission ordered institutions not to publish any information and ordered labs to transfer samples to testing institutions (without designating an institution) or to destroy them: January 3, 2020, How early signs of the coronavirus were spotted, spread and throttled in China, East Asia News & Top Stories - The Straits Times

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no evidence of human-human transmission or infected medical staff: January 3, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

Li Wenliang detained by Wuhan police for "spreading false rumors": January 3, 2020, 'Hero who told the truth': Chinese rage over coronavirus death of whistleblower doctor | World news | The Guardian  Died of Covid-19, February 7, 2020

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no evidence of human-human transmission or infected medical staff: January 5, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

After unknowingly treating a patient with coronavirus, Li Wenliang had symptoms: January 10, 2020, Li Wenliang: Coronavirus kills Chinese whistleblower doctor - BBC News (human-human transmission!)

WHO recommends against international travel restrictions: January 10, 2020, WHO advice for international travel and trade in relation to the outbreak of pneumonia caused by a new coronavirus in China 

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no evidence of human-human transmission or infected medical staff: January 11, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

WHO claimed "no clear evidence of human to human transmission": January 12, 2020, WHO | Novel Coronavirus â China

WHO claimed "there has been no suggestion of human to human transmission of this new coronavirus": January 13, 2020, Novel coronavirus in Thailand 

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no cases among related contacts: January 14, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

WHO claimed "there is no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission": January 14, 2020, WHO | Novel Coronavirus â Thailand (ex-China)

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed "there is no clear evidence of person-to-person transmission" but "the possibility of limited person-to-person transmission cannot be ruled out": January 15, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language, Google Translate translation)

First confirmed US case left Wuhan to come to the US: January 15, 2020, confirmed January 21, 2020, First Travel-related Case of 2019 Novel Coronavirus Detected in United States | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no cases among related contacts: January 17, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

Tens of thousands gather for Wuhan's Lunar New Year banquet: January 18, 2020, Wuhan neighbourhood sees infections after 40,000 families gather for potluck | The Star Online

China and WHO claim that how the virus is transmitted is unknown: January 19, 2020, New coronavirus 'preventable and controllable', China says - BBC News

Wuhan Municipal Health Commission claimed no cases among related contacts: January 19/20, 2020, æ*¦æ±å¸å«çå¥åº·å§åä¼  (Chinese language)

First acknowledgement by China and WHO of human-human transmission of coronavirus: January 20, 2020, https://abcnews.go.com/Health/human-...ry?id=68403105

WHO delegation reported human-human transmission had happened (January 20-21), announced by WHO: January 22, 2020, Mission summary: WHO Field Visit to Wuhan, China 20-21 January 2020 

Wuhan and other cities in Hubei Province shut down travel: January 23, 2020, Five million people left Wuhan before the lockdown, where did they go? - CGTN

WHO Director-General states that a travel ban is not needed: February 3, 2020, WHO chief says widespread travel bans not needed to beat China virus - Reuters , WHO Director-Generals opening remarks at the technical briefing on 2019 novel coronavirus

----------

Big Bird (04-16-2020),dinosaur (04-15-2020),Hillofbeans (04-16-2020),Lone Gunman (04-15-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

november and december 2019.  There was a very very good chance that it has been here since just after that time.  right?

----------

Big Bird (04-16-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-17-2020),Hillofbeans (04-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## Louise

AMAZING WORK, Traddles. I have a confession to make.... :Sofa: 

I am on another forum, which is actually a True Crime forum, where we are not allowed to discuss politics.  We are only allowed to sleuth murders and missing person cases. 

But they allowed us to have a Corona V thread. And it kept getting into hot political discussions. I almost got a long Time out, lmao ---I got sick of people posting 'msm' articles trashing our president. 

We are only allowed to use msm articles, no political blogs etc. Therefore CNN and MSNBC Kraploa was being posted and I had very little chance to reply with links because they don't allow Conservative Treehouse or Gateway Pundit. 

*So they were blabbing about Trump not doing anything useful in February, and whining about him defunding WHO. 
*When I would try to object to their info, they would ask for supporting links, and delete most ofd them anyway.
So Traddles, PLEASE FORGIVE ME, but they only way I could post this valuable info was by saying ' Hey, I put together a timeline with links'....SORRY...
 :Embarassed20: 

I wish I could credit you, but I really wanted to find a way to put this info out for others who read the forum. If I said I got it somewhere else, they would delete it immediately. 

Forum is called Websleuths ----just in case you ever stumble over there sometime and are shocked to see someone plagarized your hard work, like Biden would do.... :Tard: 

But I am anonymous over there anyw3ay, just like everyone else is. 

I will take it down if you want...

----------



----------


## nonsqtr

> november and december 2019.  There was a very very good chance that it has been here since just after that time.  right?


Yes.

----------

Big Bird (04-16-2020),Conservative Libertarian (04-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

That's a lot of hard work and effort you have put in there Traddles.   Thank you for the info all in one place.

----------

nonsqtr (04-16-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Interesting.

Here is a leftie timeline of President Trump's statements.

Timeline: How Trump And WHO Reacted At Key Moments During The Coronavirus Crisis : Goats and Soda : NPR

Note the travel "ban" coincided with the state of the union speech, and also note there were 15 cases in all of the US on Mar 1, and the entire time from Christmas to Feb 1 the Chinese were still telling the world that there was no evidence of human to human transmission.

Here is a list of travel bans by country, note the dates.

Travel restrictions related to the 2019â20 coronavirus pandemic - Wikipedia

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-16-2020),Hillofbeans (04-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Imagine where we would be if the president had waited to put the travel plan into affect later than he did.  We would have been ripe for invasion.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-16-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Imagine where we would be if the president had waited to put the travel plan into affect later than he did.  We would have been ripe for invasion.


There is one major HUGE problem that ripples through every single country's handling of the coronavirus crisis. Its name is "exceptions".

This is the one thing I can fault the President for, in his handling of the crisis. When the air travel restriction started, it was everyone EXCEPT green card holders and US citizens and residents. 

Well hell, do you know how many Chinese claim residence in this country? Millions!

The restriction stopped tourism and some forms of business. It did not stop family members repatriating after a vacation. In other words, Americans vacationing in Wuhan were allowed to return.

----------

Big Bird (04-16-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-16-2020)

----------


## Traddles

> ...
> So Traddles, PLEASE FORGIVE ME, but they only way I could post this valuable info was by saying ' Hey, I put together a timeline with links'....SORRY...
> 
> 
> I wish I could credit you, but I really wanted to find a way to put this info out for others who read the forum. If I said I got it somewhere else, they would delete it immediately. 
> 
> Forum is called Websleuths ----just in case you ever stumble over there sometime and are shocked to see someone plagarized your hard work, like Biden would do....
> 
> But I am anonymous over there anyw3ay, just like everyone else is. 
> ...


No credit/attribution necessary/expected. Just say the information was found using a search engine. Which it was, basically. Getting the info "out there" where it will give Trump-Haters grief was my purpose and reward.

----------

Louise (04-16-2020)

----------

